# Systmes > Windows > IIS > [IIS 7.5] Probleme d'xecution d'un CGI pour module Paybox

## Efrafa

Bonjour,

je suis jeune dveloppeur PHP depuis peu et c'est mon premier post sur ce forum. 
Il m'a t demand d'installer le module de paiement "E-Transaction" qui repose sur le systme Paybox sur un serveur ddi OVH roulant sous Windows Web Server 2008 R2 sp1 64bits et IIS 7.5.
Pour l'installation, il est indiqu de placer un fichier "modulev3.cgi" dans le rpertoire "cgi-bin"  la racine de mon site et de faire en sorte qu'il s'excute.

J'ai upload via FTP en binaire le .cgi dans le repertoire ainsi que le mme fichier en .exe et j'ai modifi les autorisations de ce rpertoire en contrle total. A son excution, il devrait me renvoyer un message particulier m'indiquant que le module fonctionne (une erreur "PAYBOX INPUT ERROR (code -3)" en loccurrence).

Voici mes problmes et les solutions que j'ai essayes : 
Lors de lexcution du CGI par navigateur (www.monsite.fr/cgi-bin/modulev3.cgi), celui ci me renvoie diffrentes erreurs suivant la configuration.

- Quand dans l'interface Plesk d'OVH je vais dans "Configuration de l'hbergement Web", je dcoche "Prise en charge CGI", j'ai une erreur de serveur "*404 - Fichier ou rpertoire introuvable. La ressource que vous recherchez a peut-tre t supprime ou renomme, ou est temporairement indisponible*."

- Quand je coche celui-ci, j'ai une erreur serveur "*500 - Erreur interne au serveur. La ressource que vous recherchez prsente un problme, elle ne peut donc pas tre affiche.*" qui devient une erreur serveur "*502 - Le serveur Web a reu une rponse errone lors de son utilisation en tant que passerelle ou serveur proxy. La page que vous recherchez prsente un problme et elle ne peut pas tre affiche. Lorsque le serveur Web (utilis comme passerelle ou proxy) a contact le serveur de contenu en amont, il a reu une rponse errone." lorsque je r-excute le module*."

-Quand j'excute le .exe, il me propose de le tlcharger et non de l'excuter.

Sous le gestionnaire IIS je suis all dans Restriction ISAPI et CGI sur le serveur et j'ai ajout un restriction vers "C:\inetpub\vhosts\monsite.fr\cgi-bin\modulev3.exe" puis sur le rpertoire cgi-bin, je suis all dans Mappage et gestionnaire et j'ai ajout un mappage de module en CgiModule avec chemin d'accs *.exe .

J'ai mme install le Package redistribuable Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 (x86) comme j'ai pu le voir sur un site.

Et le truc droutant, c'est que a marche en local sur serveur Apache sans que je fasse de manipulations spciales.

J'attends impatiemment votre aide et en profite pour remercier ce forum qui m'aura tant aid dans le pass  ::ccool:: .

Merci

----------

